# Looking for a new life



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Firstly, good day to you all. 

I am in the process of going through a very messy divorce and want a fresh start. I would like to move to Cyprus in Early January 12. I served in the Army for 23 years and therefore have a military pension to help me. I lived in Cyprus for 2 years serving in Dhekelia and completed a few UN tours up in Nicosia. I have a few questions to ask if you don't mind.

1. As an EU citizen am I allowed to just enter Cyprus and look for work? I take it I don't need a visa?

2. My girlfriend would like to accompany me, however, she is a canadian national. Would she be able to enter Cyprus without a visa? IS she allowed to work.

3. What is the cost of living like in Cyprus now that they have converted to the Euro. Eg what's the cost of a litre of fuel? A loaf of bread? Pint of milk?

4. Are there many jobs for only English speakers? I would want to fully integrate into society so therefore would enrol on a greek speaking course.

Thank you for your time and look forward to replies.

Danny


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Danny, try to answer what I can here:


1. As an EU citizen you can enter Cyprus without a visa, if you plan to stay you should register within 4 months of entering, you can look for work.

2. I believe your girlfriend can enter without a visa but can only stay for 90 days, if she intends to stay she will have to ask for extended visa, if she want to work she will have to register with immigration like yourself.

3. Much the same as the UK, litre of petrol, 1.26euros, diesel 1e, bread from local bakers 2e, supermarkets 1.6e, milk 1.6 for 1.5litre from the cheap supermarket, 1.9e from others. All in all there is not much difference from UK, you save on some things - local veg, fruit and meat products, but loose on others.

4. Dont know much about the jobs situation, you see signs all around for the leisure/tourist industry, bar workers and the like. I would imagine it is much the same as any county - difficult to gain decent employment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem with jobs in the tourist industry, bars etc is that most of them are taken by Eastern Europeans these days, who will work for much lower wages.
At least with an army pension you wont need to earn as much to support yourself Danny so you have nothing to lose by at least giving it a go. 
If you decide to make the move permanent it might be easier eventually to marry your girlfriend so that she can qualify to stay as the spouse of an EU citizen and not have to keep renewing her visas every year.


----------

